# CDX



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Next Sunday we will be going for Thunder's first leg towards his CDX. 
Still have never sent him over a broad jump. Only did a drop on recall one time.  :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

do you think maybe just ONE practice broad jump might be in order? good luck!!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Might be a good idea to practice that, lol!

Some dogs like to run on it 

Good luck!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Built a set of broad jumps today. Set them up and started working. First time he just ran across them (almost expected). I gave a big "Fooie" and turned them all on their sides. gave the "hup" command again and tossed his toy to the landing spot, with a "yes" marker when he was in the air. 
I'll put a front on it tomorrow and a finish by the next day or so after that. 
!!! LOVE this dog!!!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

He's a superstar


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Built a set of broad jumps today. Set them up and started working. First time he just ran across them (almost expected). I gave a big "Fooie" and turned them all on their sides. gave the "hup" command again and tossed his toy to the landing spot, with a "yes" marker when he was in the air.
> I'll put a front on it tomorrow and a finish by the next day or so after that.
> !!! LOVE this dog!!!



EXCELLENT!!!! :>)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> EXCELLENT!!!! :>)


Hopefully Companion Dog Excellent! *rim shot*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, last year he flunked on his first leg for his CD. He was laying down by the time I walked to the other side of the ring for the frickin, one min sit! 
Of course he NEVER did that in training. :lol: :lol:
Age gives you the right to laugh at mistakes. 20-30 yrs ago I would have choked any dog that flunked a simple sit exercise.  
Not that I'm expecting any mistakes next Sunday. :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I scored a perfect 200 today in obedience!
OH..............today ISN'T April fools day? :lol:
Actually it turned out pretty much as expected. Everything went really well........except for Thunder walking through the broad jump. WOW! Was that every shocking to watch! 
Anybody note the sarcasm in my last statement? :lol:
Bottom line! I entered before I was ready because I wanted to support my old OB club. BAD IDEA!   
A number of the old timers still there thanked me for my donation (entry fee). 
Next attempt at Thunder's first leg towards his CDX will be in August.
I WILL BE READY FOR THAT ONE!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Well, I scored a perfect 200 today in obedience!
> OH..............today ISN'T April fools day? :lol:
> Actually it turned out pretty much as expected. Everything went really well........except for Thunder walking through the broad jump. WOW! Was that every shocking to watch!
> Anybody note the sarcasm in my last statement? :lol:
> ...


Well, it sounds like a fun day anyway.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Always fun to see old friends. 
It's also hard to be upset or disapointed about flunking because I set myself up for it. No great expectations other then running into more oldtimers from "the good ole days"!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Admit it, Bob. This whole thing was just an excuse to get in your workshop & build that broad jump. Shame on you for taking advantage of poor Thunder just to sharpen your carpentry skills.  
Seriously, I think it's very cool that you do AKC & schutzhund with him. 

How's he coming along in "tunneling" or whatever the name of that sport you did with your terriers? I imagine he's ok with it except that business of pulling him out of the hole by his tail.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Admit it, Bob. This whole thing was just an excuse to get in your workshop & build that broad jump. Shame on you for taking advantage of poor Thunder just to sharpen your carpentry skills.
> Seriously, I think it's very cool that you do AKC & schutzhund with him.
> How's he coming along in "tunneling" or whatever the name of that sport you did with your terriers? I imagine he's ok with it except that business of pulling him out of the hole by his tail.


Yep! Love the wood shop! Currently turning 2 Sch I, 4 Sch II and One Sch III dumbells on the lathe for club members that titled at our trial. 
Yrs ago I had two of the only three Kerry Blues in the U.S. that were titled in Go-To-Ground. 35-40 lb terriers are one thing to send into a 9 inch hole. An 80 lb GSD is a whole nuther ball game. If the hole is big enough for Thunder to crawl into, I sure as hell ain't gonna wait around to see what he pulls out and his attitude about tail pulling is a teensy bit different then any of my terriers.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

"If the hole is big enough for Thunder to crawl into, I sure as hell ain't gonna wait around to see what he pulls out"

    hahahahhaha - touche!!!!!

You are making dumbells for your club members? I hope they appreciate you, because that really is very nice.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

walking thru the broad jump, huh? i'll bet it WAS shocking to watch.....i swear these dogs pull stuff like that just to keep us humble. and it works! 

oh well, i'm sure after one (two at the most) more practice, he'll catch right on


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> "If the hole is big enough for Thunder to crawl into, I sure as hell ain't gonna wait around to see what he pulls out"
> 
> hahahahhaha - touche!!!!!
> 
> You are making dumbells for your club members? I hope they appreciate you, because that really is very nice.


We've got a number of fantastic people in the club. Our TD is a fantastic artist and has made a ton of t-shirts for members. He also does them as a business through Signature K9. This past GSDCA-WDA Nationals t-shirts were done by him.
Another member is a lawyer and has rewriten our bylaws and has advised us through a number of things. 
Another member has her own drapery business. She has made tug toys out of old sleeve covers and with me making the frames, has made a great set of portable blinds. Also made training vest for most of us. 
The Presa breeder in the club is also our web master.
I just finished making a new one meter jump for the club because the old one was 15+ yrs old and rotten. 
EVERYONE at club puts in a great effort!

Ann, he'll go over that jump a whole lot more then 1-2 more times before I go back in the ring.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds like a really great club.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL Bob, you sound like me. When Cali earned her last CD leg I decided to move her up to CDX for the next day of the trial. Then went and found a vendor that sold AKC dumbells, so I'd have one for the trial the next day. Went home and borrowed someones broad jump so we could practice once or twice. Then ended up skipping the entire thing, because I woke up sick the next morning. But when I finally do get around to putting her in for the CDX, my prep work will probably be pretty similar to what I've already done LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Ann, he'll go over that jump a whole lot more then 1-2 more times before I go back in the ring.


bob, remember he's a GSD, my guess is it'll be less than/equal to 10 times and he'll have 'er whipped. seriously. unless you try pulling him back across the jump by his tail when he saunters over it instead of jumping (i mean, REALLY--why jump when you can saunter??). 

it may help if you jump it w/him to show him what you want. and could you get pics if you do train it that way (only as an example for the rest of us of course)?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> bob, remember he's a GSD, my guess is it'll be less than/equal to 10 times and he'll have 'er whipped. seriously. unless you try pulling him back across the jump by his tail when he saunters over it instead of jumping (i mean, REALLY--why jump when you can saunter??).
> 
> it may help if you jump it w/him to show him what you want. and could you get pics if you do train it that way (only as an example for the rest of us of course)?


I'm pushing 62 in just a few months. Thunder's broad jump is 52 inches. 
" Aint' NO WAY I'm gonna try and jump that! :lol: 
About 2-3 yrs ago my son was giving me $#!+ because he jumped over the back fence and I walked around to the gate. 
He was being a real pia about it so I, in my infinate fatherly wisdom, showed him I could still jump a fence. I made it over but that landing sure sucked!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> We've got a number of fantastic people in the club. Our TD is a fantastic artist and has made a ton of t-shirts for members. He also does them as a business through Signature K9. This past GSDCA-WDA Nationals t-shirts were done by him.
> Another member is a lawyer and has rewriten our bylaws and has advised us through a number of things.
> Another member has her own drapery business. She has made tug toys out of old sleeve covers and with me making the frames, has made a great set of portable blinds. Also made training vest for most of us.
> The Presa breeder in the club is also our web master.
> ...


In a few years, I can be like the team doctor for the dogs.  But by the time I actually finish and get that license to practice, I'll be wanting to get the heck outta Misery...er...Missouri!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, it could be worse, you could go through mock trials with your dog and watch how near perfect he is and then...........disaster boy puts on his cape at the trial. : ) Not that I have ever experienced ANYTHING like that ever........:^o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You know, it could be worse, you could go through mock trials with your dog and watch how near perfect he is and then...........disaster boy puts on his cape at the trial. : ) Not that I have ever experienced ANYTHING like that ever........:^o


At least it was something I expected. Normally they make a fool out of us on the one thing that "I'm not worried about that. He's always done it prefect"! Famous last words! 
I did have one dog yrs back that NEVER flunked me in 4 yrs of competition (AKC OB). It's been downhill since! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You know, it could be worse, you could go through mock trials with your dog and watch how near perfect he is and then...........disaster boy puts on his cape at the trial. : ) Not that I have ever experienced ANYTHING like that ever........:^o


On South Park he (Butters) is called Professor Chaos.

Professor Chaos wears a cape, too, and I am sure he could be four-legged and performing at a trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:I did have one dog yrs back that NEVER flunked me in 4 yrs of competition (AKC OB). It's been downhill since! :lol:

I have had a few that were like that, never spectacular, but never got creative like Buko with his affinity for scoring tables and the like. 

It is looking like a moot point right now, as I am without a decoy. Mine is getting divorced, selling all his dogs and moving to the west coast.

At least I am not bitter. I am going to have to move if I want to keep doing MR.

The sad thing is he has/had some REALLY nice pups this last litter, and they are all off to strange parts of the world......maybe. I would have loved to see what they could have done. They were horribly savage little things.

On the other hand, their mother out produced herself with BB, so I think that as a brood bitch she might be worth something.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That sucks not having a decoy. All JKN aside, are ther ANY clubs around, Schutzhund or otherwise, just to keep your feet in it?


----------

